# blood worms supose to hatch?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 dime size red belly p's i feed them frozen blood worms and krill well one of the frozen blood worms hatched saw sumthing swimming thought it was a babby guppy cuz i have a few thet the p's cant quite cetch and it went to the top with in 30seconts it shed and winghs and what not didint think they would hatch after bing froz i dont like misquito's this hapen to any one els?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

that post is so confusing


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

LET ME BR-EAK IT DOWN FOR YOU FROZEN BLOOD WORMS IN FISH TANK, FISH NO EAT, BLOOD WORM HATCH IN TO RED MISQUITO


----------

